# What is the hardest puzzle you've been able to solve on your own?



## Puzzlesolver (Jan 19, 2014)

Mine is maybe a ghost cube.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 19, 2014)

Gigaminx. Just used what I knew from megaminx and big cubes.


----------



## TDM (Jan 19, 2014)

3x3 took me the longest: about a month. Although that was before I started cubing, so I didn't really know what I was doing. I could solve 4x4 up to parity, then I just scrambled and started again until I got no parity  The others I've been able to solve were 2x2 (easy), Mega (just like a big 3x3) and 3BLD (I'd heard that you used PLLs, but that was all. I tried to do as much as possible after that without any help).


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 19, 2014)

Helicopter cube took me 2 months


----------



## TheLizardWizard (Jan 19, 2014)

I was able to solve the pyraminx crystal, as well as some weird 3x3 mods. My friend figured out how to solve a square-1 AND the rex cube on his own though


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 19, 2014)

4x4 Ghost Cube, UltraMorphix, Fail Cube, Golden Cube


----------



## Owen (Jan 19, 2014)

Megaminx, helicopter cube.


----------



## Renslay (Jan 19, 2014)

Latch Cube. It's a little monster.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 19, 2014)

Megaminx.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 19, 2014)

Gigaminx, and pretty much the only puzzle I was able to solve by myself. Other than that it would probably be the 15-puzzle


----------



## Daniel Mizrahi (Jan 20, 2014)

MEGAMINX


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 20, 2014)

mega or 5x5.


----------



## F3L (Jan 21, 2014)

Only a mirror cube lol.

BTW I'm new here


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 21, 2014)

F3L said:


> Only a mirror cube lol.
> 
> BTW I'm new here


Welcome! Also that was the hardest one for me too.
I recommend you introduce yourself in the http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?25-Member-Introductions
member introduction section


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 21, 2014)

I guess megaminx and bigcubes 5x5+


----------



## Cuber9991 (Jan 21, 2014)

Megaminx, Mastermorphix, or Axis Cube


----------



## LNZ (Jan 21, 2014)

Missing Link and Whip-It (as I was a pre-internet solver of puzzles).


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hardest puzzle I've solved myself is Megaminx so far, the Mirror Blocks puzzle was annoying because my friend gave me a Rubik's brand Mirror Blocks puzzle. The Megaminx wasn't so bad, it's just "F2L" over and over again.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 21, 2014)

11x11


----------



## BaMiao (Jan 21, 2014)

Curvey Starminx. Had it solved by midnight the day I got it.


----------



## typeman5 (Jan 21, 2014)

pyraminx LOL.. always looked up tutorials


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 21, 2014)

Wall/Burr cube, it was really interesting and once I got the hang of it, helped me understand 6x6 centres better..


----------



## szalejot (Jan 21, 2014)

For me I will be 7x7.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 21, 2014)

tuttminx, gigaminx, pyraminx, megaminx, pyraminx crystal... pick one for me  they were all super easy to solve


----------



## LucidCuber (Jan 21, 2014)

Most complicated puzzle would be Megaminx, but I already knew how to solve a 3x3x3 by then so it wasn't much of a struggle.

Hardest I would say is 3x3x3, I never managed to find a way of orientating last layer edges, so I basically did the F2L, then scrambled until I got a skip, which was 1 in 12 times.

I had an incredibly long A-perm before I learned shorter ones.

(U' R' U' R' U' R U R U R2) * 2


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 21, 2014)

I usually had turned to tutorials. The only puzzles I figured out how to do by myself was 2x2, mirror blocks, floppy cube (lol), pyraminx, and 5x5 down to parity. Right now I'm trying to figure out the 3x3x2, I don't know why its giving me such a hard time.


----------



## Torch (Jan 21, 2014)

The only puzzle I've ever solved without a guide is the Gear Ball.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 22, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> I guess megaminx and bigcubes 5x5+



Oh yeah I guess pyra and skewb too


----------



## elrog (Jan 22, 2014)

I have figured out every cube I own on my own after learning the 3x3 and the 4x4. The hardest puzzle that I own is the Crazy Mf8 3x3x3 Earth, which took me 45 minutes the first time, though it was a little bit lucky. (I get them from my parents pre-scramble by-the-way ) I really want to get Eitan's star though because it was voted the hardest to solve twisty puzzle on Twisty Puzzles forum.


----------



## joele19681 (Jan 22, 2014)

The hardest puzzle I have ever physically solved is Eric's Unbandaged Rhomdo. The jumbling is quite challenging and then the pieces are in orbits that require some really strange jumbling to fix.

I'm working on unjumbling Polymaker's Split Jing's Pyraminx and although I haven't unjumbled it, much less solved it yet, it's seeming like an extremely hard puzzle. The stored cuts that are only reachable via jumbling are going to make solving it once it has been put back into shape very difficult.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 22, 2014)

enigma puzzle


----------



## ottozing (Jan 22, 2014)

11x11? lololidk what's considered "hard"


----------



## Escher (Jan 22, 2014)

This little ****** right here. I suck at solving things on my own, it's probably less complex than a pyraminx.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 22, 2014)

I solved the Mixup Cube on my own with U perms and setups. Is that good?


----------



## Jakube (Jan 22, 2014)

I solved the helicopter cube. It took me quite a few hours to figure out, how to do commutators and how to solve parity. 

Btw. I received the rainbow cube last week. Easiest puzzle ever.


----------



## Atharv Goel (Jan 22, 2014)

FTO (Face Turning Octahedron) or a Rex Cube. They both took me more than 2 months. I think that FTO was a little bit harder 4 me than Rex.... FTO is still sitting scrambled for many months on my desk so i will say it is a Face Turning Octaehedron


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Jan 22, 2014)

square-1, and 4x4


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 22, 2014)

Tricky question - I could solve a 3x3 intuitively before I learned to solve it. I worked out some moves (algs) that did things to the last layer without breaking the rest of the cube, then spammed these until it solved the cube. Sometimes I got last layers I couldn't solve, so I'd just scramble again!

Now I know how to solve a 3x3, and 4x4 parities, think I can solve any n^3 cuboid puzzle. 

I figured out 5x5 using a combination of 4x4 and 3x3 methods. I didn't have to look it up, so I did it 'on my own', but my answer would be 3x3.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 22, 2014)

Just remembered about two more, the cubic 3x3x5 and this vertex-turning octahedron thing

Last post I swear.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 22, 2014)

Atharv Goel said:


> FTO (Face Turning Octahedron) or a Rex Cube. They both took me more than 2 months. I think that FTO was a little bit harder 4 me than Rex.... FTO is still sitting scrambled for many months on my desk so i will say it is a Face Turning Octaehedron



I find this pretty interesting, since the FTO and the Rex cube are basically the same puzzle. And I actually found the Rex cube harder than the FTO.

I think the hardest one I figured out on my own was the Master Pentultimate. Those pentultimate corners are really rather tricky. I don't remember how I did it in the end, but I remember as soon as I finished it (on sim ofc) I looked up a much better method to solve them XD


----------



## Guitarcam96 (Jan 22, 2014)

FTO by far.


----------



## kcl (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, I solved pyra and skewb without a guide. That's about it, if you don't count big cubes. Like I never watched a tutorial on 7x7, I just kinda did it with skills from 5x5.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 24, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## macaulay (Jan 24, 2014)

Latch cube


----------



## AyhanCubix (Jan 24, 2014)

Megaminx !


----------



## Machine (Jan 28, 2014)

7x7x7.

Buti already knew how to solve 3x3x3, 4x4x4, and 5x5x5.. so.. not much of a challancge. 

Also megaminx and mirror cube.


----------

